# Are you game to cook?



## reiders (Apr 29, 2011)

On Sunday evening my husband and I "got the piggy that went to market". 
Having bought fresh warthog rump at the foodies market in our local Greek Hall and purchased exotic mushroom from a Woolworths store, we set to work to prepare an adventurous meal. 

The warthog rump was marinated in a sweet marinade and biltong spice for an hour. It was then sealed whole in butter, cut into thick slices (1cm thick) and fried off. The left over marinade was splashed with red jerepigo and reheated and added to the slices of rump as it fried lightly.

The exotic mushroom mix, of shiitake, portabellini, shimeji and king oyster mushrooms, was fried off in butter, till cooked.

The rump and muchrooms were served with a fresh garden salad (we grow our own salad greens and tomatoes).

Being our first encounter with warthog it was superb!

Our neighbours, whom we often share tidbits with, were treated to a sliver the next day, and they drooled & begged for more.

Tomorrow it's back to the foodies market to purchase some more.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 29, 2011)

welcome reiders.

what is biltong and red jerepigo?


----------



## reiders (Apr 29, 2011)

*South african delicacies*

Hi,

Being from South Africa we forgot to explain!!!! Sorry!

Biltong is a South African delicacy - it is dried spiced meat normally beef, but can be ostrich or wild game. It is probably like jerkey, but much, much better. 

The biltong spice is what is used when making biltong and it contains crushed black pepper, crushed coriander, brown sugar and salt.

Jerpigo is a sweet dessert red wine that is delicious served with strong cheese at the end of a meal. I love it with a blue cheese!!!!
Perhaps closest to what is called a marsala, or 'classy' sweet sherry.

Hope that this helps!


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## reiders (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Josie,
See you're from Florida. what's a popular dish from around there?

Are you in the food game professionally?


----------

